# ES Custom Boats - Release



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Greetings from ES Custom Boats â€" 9/13/16

2016 has been quite a Revolutionary year for me and my Family. A sudden and complete change in our plans and lives gave birth to new possibilities in the formation of two new companies.

Simmons Custom Rigging. A World Class Marine Rigging Shop available to those who desire highest quality, attention to detail, and ability to do things right. SCR offers an extensive list of quality Marine Rigging Accessories, Full Boat Rigging Services, Upholstery, Aluminum, Graphics, Wraps and more. We are pleased to be keeping a full schedule of delighting customers with premium parts, and our signature ultra-clean installs. SCR is also the exclusive rigging shop for ES Custom Boats.

ES Custom Boats. Our World Class Performance Fishing Boats are back. Drawing upon God given conceptual ability, and 13+ years of Boat Building experience, I am right back dreaming, designing, and building World Class Performance Fishing Boats for the discerning client.

We are proud to announce our 2017 ES Custom Boats line up, starting with our new flagship, the Revolution. Designed to raise the bar of Shallow Water Performance Cats.

1. Revolution. An all new, advanced design by Eric Simmons. Ultra-Efficient, Shallow, Fast, Smooth, Better. This is my latest design idea, and a 100% new platform stem to stern. Utilizing the latest Computer Aided Design programs, Professional Marine Designers and Engineers. CAD 3D Modeling, Weight Studies, and Hydrostatics Analysis are complete and cutting of the plug via 5-Axis Milling is now underway.

2. RC-24. A proven Eric Simmons Design, 24â€™ Ultra Shallow Water Cat featuring many Hull and Deck and improvementâ€™s that have been incorporated.

3. Widebody. A proven Eric Simmons Design. 26â€™ Air-Entrapment Cat. Semi-Custom Deck Layoutâ€™s. Big, Smooth, Rough Water, Shallow Water.

4. Morada 22. ES Custom Boats (Eric Simmons) has teamed up w/ Islamorada Boatworks (Tom Gordon) on this 22â€™, fast and smooth stepped vee hull. ES Custom Boats will utilize the Morada Hull and Decks to make available with a variety of helms and seating, including ES Custom Boats Consoleâ€™s, Riser Boxes, and Simmons Custom Rigging and Set Up know how. 
http://www.islamoradaboatworks.com/morada-22/

5. Morada 24. ES Custom Boats (Eric Simmons) has teamed up w/ Islamorada Boatworks (Tom Gordon) on this 24â€™ fantastic handling and riding vee hull. ES Custom Boats will utilize the Morada Hull and Decks to make available with a variety of helms and seating, including ES Custom Boats Consoleâ€™s, Riser Boxes, and Simmons Custom Rigging and Set Up know how. 
http://www.islamoradaboatworks.com/morada-24/

5. Other project(s) are being developed. Details to come at later date.

What is happening now?

Tooling and Mold Building is well under way. Small parts, and some larger molds are complete or near complete for the RC-24 and Widebody. The 5-Axis milling of the new Revolution is scheduled in September, while the Morada 22 and 24 are build ready.

We are pleased to announce that we are accepting Deposits on our new line up, some models may be produced in late 2016, with full production in early 2017.

More details, Pics and Renderings may be viewed by scheduling an In-House visit in Kemah, TX.

Production Slot Deposits are $5,000 each. They are transferable from one model to another prior to production. However; they are Non-Refundable.

Model may be selected upon deposit or later date, as Demo Boats are available.

Looking forward to building a new Legacy with You.

Sincerely,

Eric Simmons


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Boom!!! Congrats


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

saltaholic said:


> Boom!!! Congrats


what boom?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Wish y'all the best.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Great news Eric. Look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

awesome. glad to see you back in the saddle.


----------



## LowerLaguna33 (May 25, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you have come up with. Exciting!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics coming out of ESCB.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats. Looking forward to seeing the new line.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats Eric. I can't wait to see more pics of the Revolution.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Revolution*

What will yours look like?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Revolution*

Update on the ES Custom Boats - REVOLUTION.

Made a quick trip out to Florida to approve the final hull drawing and get the deck layout finalized. 
Now we are framing up for the 5-Axis milling to begin.

This is a very cool process, and I will keep update pics/vids coming.

Eric


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Revolution*

White is always cool.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

ESCB Factory said:


> What will yours look like?


normally i'm all over black/gray combos but **** that blue looks sweet!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

black and gray with red.... pm me price


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Silver w/ Black*

.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

ESCB Factory said:


> White is always cool.


Black out the SIMMONS logo make the motor white with black decals:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Gatorabe (Nov 18, 2012)

*cost; options; standard features*

Eric, can you tell me the following for the revolution
Cost with a 300 and standard features
options - only with a 400 or will you still do 300xs? any color combo's
standard features?

Thinking about making a visit to Kemah to deposit my $5k

feel free to P


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - RC-24*

The ESCB RC-24 is an improved original Eric Simmons design that include's some key running surface mods, as well as improved deck design and features.

The hull mold is complete and undergoing wet sanding, machine polishing and liquid waxing.

A few pics of the plug to mold process.
Scheduled to spray RC-24 #1 in a matter of days.

To learn more about current pricing and backlog on the RC-24, Revolution 25, Morada 22 & 24 please email:

[email protected]
or
Office: 832 864-2331
Cell: 979 299-8172


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Revolution*

The Revolution has begun...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Revolution.*

5-Axis milling the plug:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Very cool. How does the revolution compare to recon, stingray etc? Can you give more details


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Revolution*

ES Custom Boats - Revolution 25'.
And so we finally meet.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Cant wait to see it in action!


----------



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

saltaholic said:


> Very cool. How does the revolution compare to recon, stingray etc? Can you give more details


X2 - You state that it is an improved design but to our untrained eyes what exactly does this mean.....It looks like a Recon hull to me....so whats the difference besides being a bit longer?

Educate us up please.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Models Overview*

1. Revolution. An all new, advanced design by Eric Simmons. Ultra-Efficient, Shallow, Fast, Smooth, Better. This is my latest design idea, and a 100% new platform stem to stern. Utilizing the latest Computer Aided Design programs, Professional Marine Designers and Engineers. CAD 3D Modeling, Weight Studies, and Hydrostatic Analysis are complete and cutting of the plug via 5-Axis Milling is now underway.

2. RC-24. A proven Eric Simmons Design, 24â€™ Ultra Shallow Water Cat featuring many Hull and Deck and improvementâ€™s that have been incorporated.

3. Widebody. A proven Eric Simmons Design. 26â€™ Air-Entrapment Cat. Semi-Custom Deck Layoutâ€™s. Big, Smooth, Rough Water, Shallow Water.

4. Morada 22. ES Custom Boats (Eric Simmons) has teamed up w/ Islamorada Boatworks (Tom Gordon) on this 22â€™, fast and smooth stepped vee hull. ES Custom Boats will utilize the Morada Hull and Decks to make available with a variety of helms and seating, including ES Custom Boats Consoleâ€™s, Riser Boxes, and Simmons Custom Rigging and Set Up know how. 
http://www.islamoradaboatworks.com/morada-22/

5. Morada 24. ES Custom Boats (Eric Simmons) has teamed up w/ Islamorada Boatworks (Tom Gordon) on this 24â€™ fantastic handling and riding vee hull. ES Custom Boats will utilize the Morada Hull and Decks to make available with a variety of helms and seating, including ES Custom Boats Consoleâ€™s, Riser Boxes, and Simmons Custom Rigging and Set Up know how. 
http://www.islamoradaboatworks.com/morada-24/


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*RC-24 vs Revolution 25*



Redboat said:


> X2 - You state that it is an improved design but to our untrained eyes what exactly does this mean.....It looks like a Recon hull to me....so whats the difference besides being a bit longer?
> 
> Educate us up please.


Our RC-24 is like an improved Recon. Think of a Recon 2.0 = Hull and Deck advancements.

My Recon design was a good one, but after building ~70 over a 4 year period, I discovered some was to make improvements to that design, above and below the water line.

The Revolution 25 is a fresh approach to shallow water cat design, and has no common dims to the RC-24. It is an attempt to be far more advanced, and should perform accordingly. Time will tell.

Eric Simmons


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Revolution 25*

!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - Update*

2017 RC-24 construction pics.

Also, the Revolution 25 hull plug is scheduled to ship from Florida to Texas late next week.

Thank you to those who have placed their Orders!

For more info:
[email protected]
832 864-2331

Eric Simmons


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

What are the purpose of the chevrons that happen starting at halfway down the hull, then repeat after 2 (or so) feet?

Wish I understood the building process more, but I like what I see and I like the model lengths you're doing (24's & 26's), but what length will the Revolution be?

How many Islamorada partnership builds do you anticipate doing in '17?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats & Islamorada Boatworks*



barronj said:


> What are the purpose of the chevrons that happen starting at halfway down the hull, then repeat after 2 (or so) feet?
> 
> Wish I understood the building process more, but I like what I see and I like the model lengths you're doing (24's & 26's), but what length will the Revolution be?
> 
> How many Islamorada partnership builds do you anticipate doing in '17?


The RC-24 (and other ESCB's) are stepped hull design's.

Quick def: "A step in the hull is a notch that runs from chine to chine, that comes high enough on the side of the boat to reach above the waterline when the boat is on plane. Low pressure is generated just aft of the step as the boat moves forward, creating suction that draws in air in from the sides. As speed increases and the boat generates more and more lift, the section of the hull just aft of the step becomes completely free of the water. Drag and friction are reduced, and as a result, the boat can go faster without burning more fuel or adding more horsepower."

The Revolution is a 25' hull. Very excited about it, and Accepting orders for 2017.

Morada builds, we currently has several quotes out on 22 & 24's.

Including a Carbon Fiber 24' Dual Drive w/ 400R for chasing Texas Tarpon. That would be 2cool for sure.

Running a couple Demo's with a Carbon Fiber Morada 24 / 350 next week. Best riding 24' vee that I have found, and ultra quality.

We can rig w Morada or ES Custom Boats Consoles, Risers, Seats, Leaning Posts, Hard Tops, Carbon & Standard layups.

Contact me for info:

Eric Simmons
832 864-2331
[email protected]


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I think a 22' Morada with their deck cap and your bubble console and bucket seats would be the bomb.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Whipray said:


> I think a 22' Morada with their deck cap and your bubble console and bucket seats would be the bomb.


Agree. Have one quoted like that w 300XS power.


----------



## UndertheCushion (Feb 6, 2014)

Bad A boat dude. Looks like the Revolution is a major upgrade. Couple quick questions.

Compared to the Stingray, has the Revolution hull improved on the ability to run/plane better at lower speeds? 

Also, will you be making a shorter/lighter version of the revolution? Say a ~22.5 foot coupled with a 200?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

UndertheCushion said:


> Bad A boat dude. Looks like the Revolution is a major upgrade. Couple quick questions.
> 
> Compared to the Stingray, has the Revolution hull improved on the ability to run/plane better at lower speeds?
> 
> Also, will you be making a shorter/lighter version of the revolution? Say a ~22.5 foot coupled with a 200?


Will share Revolution perf data as soon as it becomes available.

I am considering shorter versions.

Eric Simmons


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - RC-24 #2.*

The second RC-24 is in the mold:

Carbon Fiber hybrid hull and deck layup to shave over 200#, Mid-Tower, Merc 350 Verado power & 120gal fuel capacity for non-stop flights to wherever you desire!

For Specs, Pricing:

Eric Simmons
832 864-2331
[email protected]


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

can't wait for the finished pictures! I miss your boat pictures.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25.*

Plug is ready to Polish and them Pull a MOLD!

Through CAD Design and CNC Cutting of Plug, this Hull has a general accuracy of +/-0.005â€.

A relentless quest for Perfection is Standard at ESCB.






Eric Simmons


----------



## Nola-marshrat (Nov 23, 2016)

Any plans for something similar to the stingray in the plans? Sure hope so


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Nola-marshrat said:


> Any plans for something similar to the stingray in the plans? Sure hope so


YES!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS RC-24 (#RC301)*

Hull/Deck assembled and ready to move to Simmons Custom Rigging for Mid-Tower & Mercury 350 power.






Call or email for Pricing & Build Schedules on all our models.
832 864-2331
[email protected]


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats presents Islamorada Boatworks*

Islamorada Boatworks - Now available via ES Custom Boats.

Optional w/ Simmons Custom Rigging Consoles, Risers, Rigging & Mercury Marine & Mercury Racing power.

Boca 20, Morada 22, Morada 24.
Carbon Fiber Layup Options.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS RC-24.*

Full thread w/ Pics, Vids & Stats soon.

Merry Christmas 2Cool.

ESCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS RC-24 Carbon Edition.*

Hull & Deck under construction.

I do enjoy time spent in the Glass Shop. Very rewarding work, and eager to share all the details of our improvements on 2017 ESCB's.

Eric


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Eric,

I don't know you personally, however I can say everything you do is first class. Congrats on the new business and I hope you have a great build schedule this next year. Merry Christmas!

Josh


----------

